# Mummified Corpse



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is my newest prop. I have used tea for ageing, and cheese cloth like material. The bandages are snot rag mache.

I also have a how to on this. PM me and ill give you the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You really got some great color with the tea. I like the look of the cheesecloth on him, too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice job with the ripping of material.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job Tyler, always nice to have a mummy around.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very expressive and uber-creepy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That turned out great. Excellent work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking skull. I'll PM you for the how-to.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks great! You did a really nice job.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Fantastical!!!!!!
AND it reminded me of a technique I haven't used in years; Tea bags!!!!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Nicely done, I'll have to try that technique.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------

